# Certification



## bodaciousdboys (Feb 25, 2017)

Ive been trying to find if Ark offers certification or if it is needed to sell wild mushrooms to restaurants


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

There is no certification available in Arkansas. The state has made it illegal to sell wild mushrooms at Farmer's Markets and it is very vague about laws regarding selling to restaurants. People do sell to restaurants but it is a sketchy business done through the backdoor and on the low down. Arkansas is ignorant and backwards.


----------

